

Why being the latency monkey makes you want to shoot yourself - wozer
http://telepatch.blogspot.com/2008/04/why-being-latency-monkey-makes-you-want.html

======
noonespecial
This title triggered a fairly intense repressed memory here. Something about
Quake, telephone modems, and grenade launchers...

------
marcus
I prefer the term, speed semian

